# Former Speke Airport (South Side) - Liverpool - july 2010 -



## georgie (Jul 18, 2010)

Building commenced in 1930 though the site had much earlier aviation links.Officially opened IN -33 the airport soon became one of the busiest in the country.

The first military connection was in 1936 when 611 squadron R.A.F. moved in.They were soon joined by other units,and by 1939 the military prescence was so large that the airport was requisitioned by the air ministry.One of 611 squadrons Hurricanes scored the first 'kill' of the Speke units when the Czech pilot shot down a German Ju 88 bomber As the war progressed.

a shadow factory was built near the airport with the Rootes group building Blenheim and later Halifax aircraft.

Additional runways were built to make a total of 3 extra hangers and other buildiings added.The 2 main hangers were now being used by the American Lockheed and Douglas companys to assemble Mustang and P38 Lightning aircraft.

In 1946,the airport reverted back to civilian use and By the early 1970s it was deemed that it would soon be unsuitable for the increased demands of larger airliners and it was closed when the 'new' John Lennon airport was built 

nowadays the old terminal building is a hotel (crown plaza) and has retained many of its original features also the hangers are now in use for commercial purposes

i always knew this first building was here but after further exploring into the wooded area you come across all sorts of features still left including a rather strange pillbox which seemed to have a very long corridor to get into it

there is an roc post also here but has been filled in with earth and rubble but you can just make out the ventalation duct through the bushes



This building was a shooting butt for the aircraft to test their guns and cannons It would be filled with sand at the rear to absorb the shells and bullets aircraft would line up in front of it and fire ........some bullet damage can still be seen on the walls 











bullet damage 




access hatch on rear wall









electrical switchgear enclosure




then onto the rather impressive long pillbox 




you can make out the door at the end




lookin back up from the entrance




and looking down into the box














some electrical stuff on the wall





further on along the old airfield theres another pillbox 










whilst on the airport theme me and kevsy21 had a little mooch behind the old terminal building (now the crown plaza hotel) a while ago and came across this and other bits and bobs..it seems to be getting resored we think





























various wings










and the engines


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice shots - the aircraft is a Bristol Brittania 308F and is being restored by The Speke Aerodrome Heritage Group. The Group also owns the Jetstream that is parked on the apron by the hotel.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 18, 2010)

Very interesting lil explore Georgie.Whats the white flash of light inside the pillbox?


----------



## georgie (Jul 18, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Very interesting lil explore Georgie.Whats the white flash of light inside the pillbox?



yehh it wasnt bad really that little light in the pillbox was my head torch i decided to throw it while my camera was in long expo mode...... for added effect really


----------



## cptpies (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks Georgie. The first pillbox is actually a section post, the second looks like a Type 26 converted to take a Vickers MG, could you give me a location for it please? It's not in the Defence of Britain database.


----------



## georgie (Jul 18, 2010)

cptpies said:


> Thanks Georgie. The first pillbox is actually a section post, the second looks like a Type 26 converted to take a Vickers MG, could you give me a location for it please? It's not in the Defence of Britain database.



cheers m8 heres the location

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...1757,-2.871916&spn=0.002934,0.010568&t=h&z=17

its in the bushes to the left near the top you can also see the other pillbox on the left and the firing butt to the bottom

just go throught the trees up to the top the roc post is up there aswell


----------



## night crawler (Jul 18, 2010)

More good stuff coming out of that palce. Well done goot report.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Good stuff m8,here are some of my pics of the planes.


----------



## hydealfred (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice aircraft shots - like them alot


----------



## hydealfred (Aug 25, 2010)

Found this shot of Brittania G-ANCF, as shown above, that I took in the 80's before the aircraft was preserved. 

http://airshowspast.fotopic.net/p66765176.html

I believe from memory the aircraft was at RAF Manston where it was a spares source for the one that was flying at the time.


----------



## leelad03 (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow this looks amazing, Brilliant! Id love to have a visit im only in Huyton, How can i get to this part?
Is it easy to get to and can you just walk around ?


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello Lee Lad welcome to the Forum. 

You need to make your own arrangements with regards to access etc. 

You will find that other members will not advise you on the open forum with regards to how to get into a site or its location. 

Best way is to go to a site and then make your own assessment as to whether access is possible or not.


----------



## leelad03 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks for your reply and welcome, your probably right. I did however try to find a way to email/inbox the guy who went but i couldnt find send message :S lol i will be going soon anyways


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 27, 2010)

leelad03 said:


> Thanks for your reply and welcome, your probably right. I did however try to find a way to email/inbox the guy who went but i couldnt find send message :S lol i will be going soon anyways



Once you have been on the Forum and put up some posts you should be able to PM the member you want to talk to. So keep at it and you will get answers to your questions


----------



## leelad03 (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks Fred. Also on this depot area was there weapons located at those places in the war? its cool to find this info out!


----------



## hydealfred (Sep 27, 2010)

leelad03 said:


> Thanks Fred. Also on this depot area was there weapons located at those places in the war? its cool to find this info out!



The first shots are of gun butts which were used to sychcronize aircraft guns, so yes weapons would have been stored on the site. Also there would have been air and ground defence positions.


----------

